# Follow thy leader... Mining < Agriculture



## VeryGreen (4 July 2014)

Hello all,

First off I just want to say I know nothing about what I'm talking about. I joined here to learn, and apart from super have not delved into shares. 

I think I'm picking up (very slowly) a few hints and bits of advice.

One thing that sticks in my mind is (i think Tech/a said it)  find yourself a good mentor. Rub shoulders with  those that have success. Take note. Well, I don't know anyone like that. And they call security when I try to talk to them so I have to stalk then from afar.

So I noticed a few months ago Andrew Forrest spent some where in the vicinity of $40m on an interest in beef. He talks about a close upbringing in that game and a close affinity with working the land. One would be forgiven for thinking his decision had an element of romance based on his childhood. There is no doubting though that he can spot an opportunity and capitalise on it.

But something that is interesting is Gina Rinheart has now followed suit. She has invested roughly the same amount ($40m) in a joint venture to purchase cattle stations.

So I'm interested in everyone's opinion on it. Are we positioned for a good performance from the agriculture sector in the coming years? Can these two sniff an opportunity we all should be looking at? Or is Gina just taunting Andrew by showing him she has $40m pocket change too?

VeryGreen


----------



## So_Cynical (4 July 2014)

AAC - Australian Agricultural Company (AACo) own a stack of cattle property's in northern Aust.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=aac

http://www.aaco.com.au/


----------



## MARKETWINNER (4 July 2014)

There will be great opportunities in agriculture. For example I believe good time ahead for meat industry in the coming years due to rising Meat Demand in Asia. Countries such as India and China will have less arable land in the future. They will have to import more meat in the future. Even Middle East countries will struggle to supply meat. 

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research.


----------



## VeryGreen (11 July 2015)

Well, I can't really say I called it. .. but news reports are telling us well be paying a premium for beef. I'll put this down as another opportunity missed by myself (still have not invested in any stocks outside of super and employer share plans)


----------

